# Hysterosalpingogram



## yt (Mar 13, 2009)

For a hysterosalpingogram, what CPT can a GYN physician code if all he is doing is inserting the catheter? The radiologist injects the dye and interprets the report.


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

*Hsg*

58340  the radiologist should use 76831 or 74740

Use the reduced service modifier.

Most providers also push the dye, not the radiologist.  Are you sure that they didn't do that as well?


----------

